# He doesn't like to be put on his back.



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well whenever I try to groom Snoopy's underside he starts flipping out with thrashing and using his hind legs to scratch my hand as I try to hold him down. He used to let me turn him on his back to groom him but ever since the vet trimmed the hair off that was covering his pads he won't let me groom him on his underside anymore because I think he thinks he is going to experience something that he doesn't like. Now I know that your supposed to give him a treat whenever he calms down and stops but he never stops and he starts hurting me because he tries to bite me and he uses his hind legs to dig into the palm and wrist that I am using to restrain him and that starts to hurt and I got scratch marks all over my hand and wrist. Any other ideas on how to groom him because his hair is getting longer and it needs to be combed.

Edit: Well when I had my mom hold down his hind legs and his upper body I was able to comb him because he couldn't move but I could still tell he was stressed because he was whining and I would hate to do this to him everyday. Will he eventually learn not to whine and fight because he knows that it won't do anything to stop what is happening or what?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Having him stand up might be a bit easier to start with and less stressful for him. Or work on him when he's exhausted and lying on his side. (Don't forget, the belly is a very sensitive area, if you're brushing at snarled areas, or worse, combing them it does hurt.) Once he realizes it's not something he needs to get worked up over, that it actually feels good to be brushed, he may just volunteer his belly for you. When I get a puppy into the shop I often either lift them into a stand to brush out bellies or even have held them in my lap with their back against my chest standing if they're real wigglers. You might be dealing with a dominance issue here and if you continue to battle head on this way ( very similar to alpha rolling) you could do more damage than good and end up with him being very aggressive about grooming. Brush and comb him every day, multiple times a day, just a little at a time with lots of treats and rewards for good behaviour. A sharp AHHH AHHH for whatever he does like trying to bite or scratching at you is in order, but dominating him by putting him on his back is not such a good way to make grooming pleasant for a dog that HAS to be groomed forever. Snoopy needs to go see a professional groomer soon to get used to clippers, dryers, and others brushing and combing him. A vet simply scissoring the excess hair on his paws shouldn't be causing such a fearful reaction, Every day touch and play with his feet and toes, he has to get to a point where he tolerates this otherwise grooming him is really going to become a nightmare for everyone.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well he actually shaved it away with a motorized clipper, can't seem to think of the right name now, He does seem to fight less when I have his back against my chest, like you said, but he would start wiggling and whining. When the nurse at the vet office was holding him with snoopys back against her chest standing up he did the same thing with the whimpering and the thrashing around but after a few min he stopped but he was looking at me and moaning. I don't know what the big deal is with him because I only brush his chest because he is senstive about me brushing his belly. He won't even let me rub his belly or scratch him because he will freak out and roll back over.

Do you think it could be what I'm using that he doesn't like? I use these brush's,


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

The two things I would use to groom your pup in my shop are:

An Ever gentle slicker brush
and
A greyhound comb

When using the slicker brush, I start usually at the base of the tail and work my way toward the head parting the hair and brushing each layer all the way down to the skin. Once I reach the head I do the sides, the chest, the belly and the legs the same way. Lastly I do the head. Once the whole dog has been brushed to the skin everywhere, I repeat the process with the comb. 
The issue you're having sounds like a fear response to the clippers and desensitizing should be done ASAP by either yourself if you feel skilled enough and have clippers to do this with, or a groomer who you alert what's been going on. The sooner this is done since he's still pretty little and more easily won over, the better. Does he have mats or snarls on his belly? If you're trying to brush and comb through them with what you are using, yes, it pulls the hair, and really does hurt him. If he's starting to matt, I'd suggest having a groomer do a shorter cut on him like a puppy cut with a snap on comb for the body and scissoring the head and legs. The groomer should be able to show you exactly how to brush and comb him at home between visits. This will at least give you an easier place to start from since you'll be starting out tangle free. I honestly don't care for pin brushes, I use two different types of slicker brushes, a curry, and a greyhound comb, that's it for brushing/combing equipment and i do everything from Soft Coated Wheatens to St. Bernards with just them.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

He does have a small mat below his belly but I never combed that area because I know it would pull his skin and it would hurt. But since he has been acting like that I've been afraid to cut it out because I'm afraid he will move when I'm trying to cut it out. I'm going to take him next weekend unless groomers are open on sundays because I have to work late tomorrow. But he only has that one little mat below his belly, he doesn't have any on his chest because I am able to do that occasionally but like I said he fights it so I can't do it all the time.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

I have the opposite problem with Lilly. But in the beginning we taught her a command called "settle". When they lay down get them on their side and repeat the command "settle". this way at least 1/2 the belly is exposed so you can brush it. Originally we taught it for vet exams. She will fall into a "settle" the minute we say it.........except for the vet! 

I use similar brushes like your pics and they work fine when Lilly is not wanting to eat them! Maybe if you distract with a treat you can quickly get to the matt to cut it. But yes be very careful. I have an angora cat that I have to brush daily and she still gets matts and I have to use a treat to keep her still when its time to trim the matted hair. Do be careful though b/c I did once accidentally cut the cat, poor thing, but it was just a tiny nick thankfully.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I finally found a way that worked for me. I did what you said lovelilly, already tried it before you posted, and had Snoopy sit then I moved the treat over his head over and over to keep his attention and I was able to comb most of his chest. I can only do alittle bit at a time because he catches on to what I'm doing and he moves away.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

I find that grooming Riley on a counter works well. If I start combing him when he's sitting with me he'll try to bite. Not sure why. If I really want to keep his mouth away from my hands I give him a dollop of peanut butter on the roof of his mouth. He then goes crazy with his tongue trying to clean it off. It's actually entertaining and he loves PB!


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

My old sheltie never exposed his belly-not in sleep, or for a belly rub. He tolerated brushing so when I wanted to brush his belly, he'd stand on the floor and I'd lay beside him and just brush very gently. If he had a tangle, I would just cut the hair (if not too close to the skin.)

I don't know what the groomer did, but we brushed him pretty reguarly so when he went in for the works, his coat was pretty good.


----------

